# First Glock



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I added a little brother to my SIG P-6 today! I bought a new G26 and am really anxious for tomorrow evening when I can take it to the range and compare it to the SIG.

Haven't figured out how to upload the pix. Any help?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Your pics need a url or address to post. Try photobucket, it's free. Then use the generated


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

Another learning curve!:smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Pix*



Ram Rod said:


> Your pics need a url or address to post. Try photobucket, it's free. Then use the generated code, copy and paste. Good luck with your new G26. Glock on![/QUOTE]
> 
> I think I got it! Thanks. Now I officially have a Glock, neh?:smt023
> 
> ...


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice!


----------

